# Interesting....



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Believe it or not, you can *_*read this!*_



_*I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty*_
_*uesdnatnrd *__*waht I was *__*rdgnieg.The*_
_*phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid Aoccdrnig to*_
_*rscheearch at Cmabrigde *__*Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the *__*ltteers in a wrod are,*__*the*_
_*olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat*_
_*ltteer be in the rghit *__*pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can *__*sitll raed it wouthit a *__*porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not! *__*raed ervey lteter by *__*istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh?*_


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 9, 2005)

tihs is talotly amanizg!  Tnakhs!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 9, 2005)

Very interesting.  
Thanks!!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 9, 2005)

That was neat, and I even could read it. I have a slight case of Dyslexia. I guess I am Better !


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm beginning to worry...I could read this easier than some of my own posts!  lol


----------

